# General > Recommendations >  "Toggle Keys" on Windows XP

## Anonymous

Quick tip to help you notice when you accidently press the "caps lock" key, helps prevent posting in all caps  :Smile: 

If you have Windows XP (any version) simply press and hold the "num lock" key on your keyboard for about 5 seconds.  A wee sound plays and a little window comes up telling you about "toggle keys", have a wee read, click "ok" and yer set.

Now every time you press your "caps lock", "num lock" or "scroll lock" you will hear a wee tone, high pitched means you've just turned something on, like caps lock, low pitched means you've turned it off.

I'm no typist and I look between screen and keyboard all the time so I find this stops me looking up to find that the last 10 words are all in caps.

EnJOY  :Smile:

----------


## moshmosh

Good tip, here's another one.
When you have multiple windows open in Windows (any version) press Alt and then the Tab key, now you can flick between windows using the tab key.  Neat eh?   :Smile:

----------

